# critique this lil rescued guy please



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

No critique but he looks alot like my Bashkir Curly.....has the same type of neck....and with the curly hair I'd say that might be what he is? I don't know of another breed with curls...


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree he looks like a Curly lucky you if he is!!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If he has curls in the summer I might agree that he is a Curly. He's really cow-hocked but I bet you already knew that. If it doesn't effect his travel too much then he might be okay for trail riding.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

he's like a mix of many different parts lol. I love him though. Im a sucker for any paint.


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

The shot of his teeth would leave me to believe he is under ten. Curly horses have a lot more curl to their manes and tails, and White markings on non curly painted horses tend to curl more. I would guess him to be a walker conformation wise. Is he gaited at all? He might be a mix. Very cute boy and good job putting the pounds back on him.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

she mis informed you guys. we have had him for 2 months on January 5th. we got him on November 5th. and so we don't confuse you guys. Kiaralitty is my mom. i'll post some better pictures of his teeth. then maybe you guys can help figuer out his age.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok heres Teeth pictures. he is awfully little and his back feet make me think he is a little ponyish but i can't be sure.

ok first 2 are more pictures of his teeth. the 3rd one is how much he has grown since we've got him. and the last two are from when we went to see him before we bought him.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh wow, he has really changed! I saw your other post from when you were looking at him but didn't realize it was the same horse till you posted the old pics. He's grown a BUNCH!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah he has! i am so proud of him! and you can even see the spark in his eyes now.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks very handsome. To me he has the onfo of a curly, they usually look a little funny to me and he does too so ya lol. He has changed wonderfully since you guys have had him, kudos!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks young very young to me for some reason. I think his confo looks like a curly. Very cute boy!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

The hair screams Curly to me too, but wait til he sheds out in spring and see if it's just a winter thing. Might be a cross, hense the color...he looks very young to me. I wouldn't age him over 5, but a vet would be able to tell better obviously...I assume you've had a vet take a look at him at some point before/after you bought him? Good job putting some weight back on him, but like you said, it's a long road and he's got more to gain. May I ask what kind of feed schedule you have him on?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

no actually we didn't have a vet check him. i wanted him out of there. he was eating off the same bag of food for over a month. and he had no grass or hay. he had no water source that i could see of. so i wanted him out of those conditions didn't have a 2nd thought about a vet.

he is eating some food made by Circle M. for weight gain. it is sold at my local feed store. and our trainer suggested it.
he gets 1 scoop. which is 2 quarts of feed daily plus his hay and grass.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I think he's a curly cross, maybe with QH? But you'll have to wait until he sheds out to know for sure. My paint mare gets a little "curly" in the winter if her coat reaches a certain level of wetness, and she doesn't have a speck of curly in her lines.

I also think he's pretty young, like EveningShadows said, not over five. Pretty cute though, I really like his markings. But hey, having a black and white Paint, I'm a little biased. =]


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

From his teeth, he appears to be between 1-2 years old. 

He has come a long ways from when you first got him thats for sure! He is rather homely, but very cute in his own way...I couldn't have said 'no' to him either!

I won't even try on breed...he looks like a true heinz 57!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

*"From his teeth, he appears to be between 1-2 years old."* 

See I was thinking that too Mom2pride. Not just his teeth, but how he is put together as well. Short flat back, long cow hocked legs, big front end, tiny rear, screams yearling to me. I am not saying all yearlings look like that , but to me al of those traits in this case screams young horse.

Maybe a TWH cross?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

the people we got him from said they got him because a little girl was riding him around bareback. our farrier looked at his teeth and says he looks around 3 years old. so we put a little pony saddle on him. and let one of the kids ride him around. and he does good once you get him going. but he definatly lacks the training. i think as of right now he is around 12-12.2 hands but he was a little scared of the measuring tape so that was measuring from 10 feet away from him.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Depending on his living situation, their teeth can wear faster, making them look older than they really are; from what you have given on his living situation, that could very well be the case. 

I have heard of people getting on horses 12 mos (sometimes younger) because they are 'easier to handle'...duh, they are babies, they don't have the muscle tone and strength of an adult horse yet, but to some people that doesn't matter; they are more interested in getting the horse broke, than concerned for his lifelong soundness. 

In the area I am living, I see ads like this alot, where the owners say "yearling gelding, mare, colt, NOT been ridden yet." I shake my head everytime, but apparently out here it's common, because I see it alot. And the students I work with, say they break in their babies to ride at a year old; two of them especially keep trying to jump on the 20 mo old QHs we have here, and I have to tell them pretty much everytime, that they aren't theirs, I am the one training them, and they WILL not be ridden until they are well over the age of two. Where I grew up, it didn't seem so prevelant...it was just a given that you didn't get on a horse till he was ATLEAST two years old...I couldn't imagine getting on a yearling.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

My sheltie had kids on him before he was one, made me so angry when I was told that. When I got him he got two years off to grow before a saddle even touched his back again. Some people just do not see the problems that it can cause...

I would get a vet to age him before you decide to ride, just to make sure his bones and muscles have developed properly...


----------



## kiaralitty (Jan 3, 2010)

can't wait till he sheads his winter coat.


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

He doesn't look like a curly to me. His hair looks wet, and lots of horses get curl to their hair when it's wet. *shrug*

He's a cute little guy, good job putting weight on him, he looks MUCH better!


----------

